# Lump on my eyelid



## Mark Parrott (Jul 6, 2016)

I've felt a strange lump on my eyelid. It doesn't cause any pain or discomfort. It appears to be under the skin as it stays still when i move the skin around. Wondered if it is a cyst. Very odd.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 6, 2016)

You can get cysts on eyelids!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 6, 2016)

That's what l thought. I'll keep an eye on it (pun intended) & if it gets worse go to the docs.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 6, 2016)

Mark keep a very close eye on it and if it quickly enlarges or changes shape then see a doctor immediately. I don't want to frighten you but the skin around your eyes gets a lot if sun even with sunglasses on.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 6, 2016)

What sun? Thought you guys were getting drenched, or was that last week?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 6, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> What sun? Thought you guys were getting drenched, or was that last week?




Oh hello, live in the States now do we


----------



## Amigo (Jul 6, 2016)

This is a helpful site on the subject Mark;

http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/eyelid-problems/Pages/Introduction.aspx


----------



## trophywench (Jul 7, 2016)

I've had eyelid cysts removed and I can absolutely assure you, having the local injected is absolutely THE worst bit - and they instruct you to focus your gaze in whatever direction you won't be able to see what they are attacking you with, and give you a running commentary !  You land up with a pad over it to save yourself poking yourself in/around that eye - cos you can't feel a ruddy thing, dead weird.

Nest morning - where the hell did that do then?  Not a mark!


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 7, 2016)

Best to get someone to take a look at it (sorry it's pun city), but if it's near the eyelashes it could be a blocked hair follicle, I've had a couple of those.  As I get older I find more random lumps and bumps, nobody told me you get randomly lumpy when you hit 40...I feel betrayed


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 7, 2016)

It's not near the eyelashes, it's right in the centre of the eyelid. Probably best l get it checked out.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2016)

you can get cysts on the eye lid, may also be an ingrowing eye lash. Even thoe you are not in pain I would suggest you get it checked out just to rule everything else out.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 8, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> It's not near the eyelashes, it's right in the centre of the eyelid. Probably best l get it checked out.



Please do it sooner rather than later. Eyes are precious and you wouldn't look quite the same with a patch.  Mind you, you'd make a belting pirate


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 8, 2016)

I do have a pirate look about me. Actually, lump seems smaller now. Deffo not as big as it was.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 8, 2016)

Although smaller might be encouraging, changes of shape are not always Jim lad. Get it checked out


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 8, 2016)

Why are pirates of the Caribbean? 
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Cos they arggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I do have a pirate look about me. Actually, lump seems smaller now. Deffo not as big as it was.


Well, you already have the 'Parrott'  Arrrrr!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 8, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Well, you already have the 'Parrott'  Arrrrr!!!




You rotten bugger. You pinched my next post


----------

